# aici/încoace



## Bântuit

Bună,

-Vino *aici*.
-Vino *încoace*.

Care e deosebirea între ele?


----------



## Csaba

*Aici* refers to a more concrete location. In contrast, *încoace *is more a general direction. However, I think most people use *încoace *in this context, often in the form "vino-ncoace".


----------



## Bântuit

Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

*Aici* - defineşte locul/locaţia unde se afla cel care vorbeşte
*Încoace* - după cum spune şi Csaba defineşte direcţia spre cel  care vorbeşte. (http://dexonline.ro/definitie/%C3%AEncoace)

Interesant de remarcat expresia "a avea pe vino-ncoace" care înseamnă a  avea sex appeal (_atr__ă__gător_ în dicţionar)

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulțumesc din nou.


----------

